# Are all hibiscus safe? And other questions...



## hunterk997 (Aug 13, 2013)

I've already looked this up a few times here, but didn't get many answers. But are all type of hibiscus safe? I found some at lowe's, I was thinking about a Luna Blush Hibiscus, and/or a Luna Pink Swirl Hibiscus. Are these okay? And I kind of grasp the concept of waiting a few months to feed it to my tortoise. So if I were to take it out of it's soil, wash the roots and plant off, then re-pot it in organic topsoil or something of the sorts, would I still have to wait 3-6 months to feed it? I've bought plants for my tort before, but they were ones they wouldn't want to eat, just for hides.
Here are the links to the plants; 
Luna Pink Swirl Hibiscus- http://www.lowes.com/pd_93908-68414-NURSERY_0__?productId=4774501&Ntt=hibiscus&Ns=p_product_price|0

Quart Luna Blush Hibiscus- http://www.lowes.com/pd_936-1513-NURSERY_0__?productId=3633896&Ntt=hibiscus&Ns=p_product_price|0

Thank you in advance for help!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 13, 2013)

I have been going nutty with hibiscus of all kinds because it seems the growers are coming up with some amazing colors and I just can't help myself. Plants are my crack of choice and if my tortoises can enjoy them after me, all the better. Double the fun. Woo hoo!

I would still quarantine your plants and not feed them for at least 4 months because the growers may use systematic fertilizers and hormones to be sure they look great at the retail stores and you really want to be sure that is flushed out ... to be sure it does not hurt your babies. Ethylene, aka C2H4, is used by growers and not to scare you but here is what Wikipedia says under the safety category ...

Like all hydrocarbons, ethylene is an asphyxiant and combustible. It has been used as an anesthetic.[43] It is listed as an IARC class 3 carcinogen.

Might be quicker, yes, if you repot immediately into organic soil but I would still wait a few months to feed, at least 2. My rule-o-thumb is not to feed anything new for at least 4 months. Why risk it, right? 

PS Those are lovely hibiscus ... off to Lowe's I go ...


----------



## hunterk997 (Aug 13, 2013)

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> I have been going nutty with hibiscus of all kinds because it seems the growers are coming up with some amazing colors and I just can't help myself. Plants are my crack of choice and if my tortoises can enjoy them after me, all the better. Double the fun. Woo hoo!
> 
> I would still quarantine your plants and not feed them for at least 4 months because the growers may use systematic fertilizers and hormones to be sure they look great at the retail stores and you really want to be sure that is flushed out ... to be sure it does not hurt your babies. Ethylene, aka C2H4, is used by growers and not to scare you but here is what Wikipedia says under the safety category ...
> 
> ...



Thanks for all of the information! I'll wash the plants, and wait three months or even four like you recommended just to be safe. Do you know if these plants are seeds? Or the plant already grown? Because people reviewing them were talking almost as if they were seeds. 


Sent from my Ipod using the tortoiseforum app


----------



## Baoh (Aug 13, 2013)

Ethylene is also a hormone in plants and is produced naturally.

Read more about ethylene before getting...excited.


----------



## hunterk997 (Aug 13, 2013)

Baoh said:


> Ethylene is also a hormone in plants and is produced naturally.
> 
> Read more about ethylene before getting...excited.



Okay. So I read about ethylene, and it said it stimulates natural processes in plants. So I'm assuming it's not bad? Considering it's in plants naturally?


Sent from my Ipod using the tortoiseforum app


----------



## Baoh (Aug 13, 2013)

It is a very common chemical and not a concern in this context.


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Aug 13, 2013)

It's also a gas and not systemic. Ethylene gas is what is generated by ripening apples that makes your other fruit spoil quickly. There are systemic insecticides to be concerned about so repotting and waiting are good ideas , but ethylene isn't something to worry about.


----------



## Tom (Aug 13, 2013)

According to one of our members who works in a nursery, it is now common practice to use systemic pesticides that are absorbed into the plants tissues through the root system. He says they can last up to 12 months.

When I plant new stuff, I wait a year and then only feed the new growth that occurs after that year.

Or I just grow it myself from seed.


----------



## hunterk997 (Aug 14, 2013)

I tired repotting it in new soil, but I need a new pot for it. It's ready to be moved up to the bext size. But also, the roots are nightly rapped around the soil, so I can't get any of it out between the roots. What should I do now?


Sent from my Ipod using the tortoiseforum app


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Aug 15, 2013)

Systemics are SOAKED UP into the plant.. thus, making the plant toxic.. Its not a huge issue to dig your fingers into the root ball. It'll break up the dirt and encourage new roots to grow. sometimes spraying a hose into the roots will help break up the dirt as well.


----------

